# Jak Printing Good???



## INEEDPARTZ (Jan 9, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone in this forum ever used Jak Printing in Cleveland. I was referred to by a friend who said they the best in the country and was wondering if that was true? Also is there pricing fair? I want to print out my first set of shirts and trying to find a good company so everyone input is appericated.

Thanks


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I was referred to by a friend who said they the best in the country and was wondering if that was true?


Best is very relative. I'm sure your friend was very happy with their services, but there are hundreds of amazing screen printers all across the country.



> Also is there pricing fair?


Best way to find out is to get pricing from them on your project and then get 2 other quotes from other screen printers and then you can see which ones are fair in your own opinion.



> I was wondering if anyone in this forum ever used Jak Printing in Cleveland


If you do a forum search using the search box at the top of the page and type in jakprints you'll find some experiences posted. They seem to be mostly positive.


----------



## coolnammy1 (Jun 19, 2008)

I have personally worked with Jakprints in the past along with many friends of mine. Jakprints is not just a warehouse with a silkscreen machine in it. You're talking about a *full blown company* here. You'll even notice when you call them, there is a different customer support for each department rather than going all to just one customer technician (which is pretty impressive for a screen printing company). As far as prices go, check out their specials. Their specials are pretty dam low. For example, 100 White TShirt Deal has a one color print going for 2.75 a piece. Add on an extra $15 setup and about $50 shipping. The shirt is a 5.6 oz Anvil Tearaway Tag. The prices are pretty good to me. And my friend just got his 1000 stickers printed through them, so they are a legit company (if their low prices worry you).


----------

